# Britney is back!



## Sanne (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope she's doing well, and she won't go back to her previous party habits.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 21, 2007)

she's not back, she's just rested. :/


----------



## Raerae (Mar 21, 2007)

i sense some Britney crotch shots in the near future.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 21, 2007)

That was fast. Is it normal to be released that soon?


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL raerae, Shimmer

Beauty_Mark- I have heard that she was a real pain in the @$$ to work with so maybe they released her early. 

Honestly I think (my opinion only here) that she is just resting. She's not back. It's an addiction and her habits are going to consume her. Seriously I hate this but she's gonna hit rock bottom before she realizes what she's done to herself


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_That was fast. Is it normal to be released that soon?_

 
  No, I think she only did twentysomething days, when most people do more.  I don't understand how one can get better in a "rehab" facility that is more like a resort, but whatever.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 23, 2007)

They can't. It's nothing more than a vacation for them. 

Have a bad night? Oh, I'm addicted to alcohol lets go to the nearest $9,000,000 rehab center where i can get some peace and quiet


----------



## medusalox (Mar 23, 2007)

Is it bad that I'm secretly hoping for another meltdown or two on her part?


----------



## Pascal (Mar 23, 2007)

right before she threatened to kill herself in the mental hospital, I was talking to my sister about Britney's behavior and I was telling my sister that it's just a matter of time until she tries to kill herself, she's depressed.  A few days later I read that she had tried to commit suicide in the hospital, it's only obvious that she needs therapy.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 23, 2007)

Lets all support her by making short skirt/no panties a normal thing =p


----------



## medusalox (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Lets all support her by making short skirt/no panties a normal thing =p_

 
Haha! That just made my day!

"Bare it for Britney!"


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 

 
_right before she threatened to kill herself in the mental hospital, I was talking to my sister about Britney's behavior and I was telling my sister that it's just a matter of time until she tries to kill herself, she's depressed.  A few days later I read that she had tried to commit suicide in the hospital, it's only obvious that she needs therapy._

 
I think she needs more than normal therapy. She needs to commit herself and take the mental hospital/rehab thing seriously. Even if it means in doing that that KFed gets the kids, that what she needs. Considering how she cannot take care of herself, she shouldn't be taking care of others.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 24, 2007)

I wish her a lot of luck but I think she could have stayed a little longer in rehab.  I hope that she continues doing well and can make a comeback.  She is not my favorite artist of all time but it makes me sad to see anyone spiral down as bad as she did.


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2007)

She should stop being so utterly self-indulgent, fix up, and be a mother to her kids. Spoiled ho!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm just gonna say:

I called it. Back in 01, I called it. I told my exhusband she was going to get married, pop out some kids, get fat, and wind up a stretch mark covered alcoholic.


----------



## Katja (Mar 26, 2007)

*I think if she did recover from the madness that she is/was, she really came up with the best anti-climatic scheme for the public eye.
*


----------

